# SOME DAYS ARE PEARLS



## PenPal (Jul 26, 2013)

Queensland Hairy Oak, Purple Gidgee, Spaulted Mango,Dead Finish etc.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## longbeard (Jul 26, 2013)

Your doing this on purpose 
You have some very nice wood there.
Thanks for sharing it with us.:biggrin:


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been wanting some Purple Gidgee for awhile now. Its pretty hard to find some. Any chance you might know how I could acquire some?


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice bundle there Peter!


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 29, 2013)

I would love to trade some Jack Daniels Whiskey barrel blanks for some of that beautiful stuff.


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 30, 2013)

That is the stuff that makes my mouth water.

Beautiful wood there.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Aug 7, 2013)

what is the wood in the bottom center. I picked some of that out of the dollar bin at woodcraft one day and haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Funktionhouse (Aug 21, 2013)

CrimsonKeel said:


> what is the wood in the bottom center. I picked some of that out of the dollar bin at woodcraft one day and haven't figured it out yet



That would be hairy oak, one of many Allocasuarina some other names of the species are sheoak, bulloak, common ironwood and AU pine here in the states. Nether an oak or a pine.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Aug 21, 2013)

Funktionhouse said:


> CrimsonKeel said:
> 
> 
> > what is the wood in the bottom center. I picked some of that out of the dollar bin at woodcraft one day and haven't figured it out yet
> ...



thank you its been bugging me for awhile


----------

